# Health Insurance and Health Card



## evilblaskett (Jan 5, 2015)

Hello everybody!
I will arrive in Dubai on 17th this month, and start training the day after with my company.
I'll arrive on residence/work visa.

I'm struggling since a couple of days about health insurance, which is not included for the first 6 months (probation period).
I read about Health Card issued by Dubai Government, but don't really know what the advantages are compared to a private insurance, as everything seems to be an extra cost.

I'm trying to find an italian insurance (just for clearer recommendations and easier communication) but it seems any offer a "pre-paid" package, but only reimbursement, and some of them don't offer any package at all. Sounds strange!

Moreover, I read I need an insurance once arrived in Dubai...

What are your experiences about private Health Insurance? Any company to suggest?

My idea is a 6/12 month plan including in-out patient and dental cover (I'm scared of having dental issues far from home).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
As far as i know, it is obligatory for companies to provide health cover for their employees - even during the probation period (which is normally for 3 months).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> As far as i know, it is obligatory for companies to provide health cover for their employees - even during the probation period (which is normally for 3 months).
> Cheers
> Steve


There are limitations depending on the size of the company, its also not being enforced properly in Dubai yet. If your company has less than 100 employees they don't need to provide cover until 2016. 

Evilblaskett - Suggest you have a read of:
Dubai health insurance: How Dh500 a year covers you | GulfNews.com

and other similar websites. Its got a pretty good breakdown of payments. No idea if insurance companies listed actually offer this policy though, from some of comments it looks like not. 

There are hospitals where you don't need any medical cover. My wife used such places until she transferred under my company health policy as her employers did not provide.


----------



## abbiesjones (Jul 17, 2013)

My girl friend suggested 'Oman insurance' company based in Dubai for my US visits. They give health insurance for international citizens with options like dental cover, in-out patient and pre-existing conditions


----------



## CraigDubai (Apr 27, 2015)

*Medical Insurance*

Hey evilblaskett,

Medical Insurance is going to be mandatory to get a visa soon, depending on company size with currently it only applying to those in DMCC areas of with over 100 employees.

So I hope your company supplied this to you.

All insurance plans here are on an annual basis, but I wouldn't recommend the AED 650 basic plan - very limited cover and hospitals and there is no dental on there.

There are plenty of other cost effective plans that can cover dental and a good range of hospitals, you just need to know where to look! Brokers in the UAE are essential for this!


----------

